# Ramshorn fighting?



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello, 

I have a bunch of ramshorn snails that were stowaways on some of my plants. Love having them since they control some of my algae but recently the two biggest ones (about 1/2 inch) will latch onto eachother for a bit. What are they doing??? Yesterday it looked like they were tryin to pull eachother out of their shells? Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

DLOBREAKS said:


> Is this normal?


I think it's usually called finding a mate

-Andrew


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

Usually i would assume this but i'm pretty sure these snails are hermaphradites. Maybe they just like the action anyway.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Many snails are bisexual hermaphrodites. That is, they have both male and female reproductive parts. Individuals will mate with others.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

DLOBREAKS said:


> Usually i would assume this but i'm pretty sure these snails are hermaphradites. Maybe they just like the action anyway.


Ohh, I never knew that... But I know sadly that some in my tank have mated... a bit disturbing:der:

Snails..... Can't live with em, Can't live without them...

-Andrew


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

fish newb said:


> Ohh, I never knew that... But I know sadly that some in my tank have mated... a bit disturbing:der:
> 
> -Andrew


hahaha


----------

